# Best food intolerance tests?



## charlotte buoy (Jan 11, 2011)

hi i have had an allergy test before but i want to get food intolerance test done here in dubai. I have read a bit about them but would love to hear if any has any advice?

What test ?
Best place to get them done, a particular Dr or clinic ?

thanks !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I had heard very good comments about the ALCAT alergy test, and I tried to get it done, however the service at the laboratory in Dubai is total and utter CRAP. Me and two of my friends tried to get it done, in two cases they spoilt the blood sample, and in my case they wouldn't even take my sample because the machine was 'overloaded', so they said they would reschedule. I completely forgot about the whole thing, and 2 weeks after I receive a call from the lady at the lab asking if they could send someone to collect my sample, rofl. At that stage I told them I was not interested, thank you very much. But apparently the test is very revealing, albeit expensive. If you have lots of patience you could give it a try. ALCAT - Food Allergy / Intolerance, Chemical & Gluten Sensitivity Testing, IgG & Casein Test, Chronic Fatigue, Arthritis, Asthma, Diarrhea & Obesity Treatment, they are based at Healthcare City. If anyone has other suggestions I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

charlotte buoy said:


> hi i have had an allergy test before but i want to get food intolerance test done here in dubai. I have read a bit about them but would love to hear if any has any advice?
> 
> What test ?
> Best place to get them done, a particular Dr or clinic ?
> ...


There are a couple of places. Organic Foods and Cafe have 2 different tests that have to be sent away for results, one to the UK and one to the US

The other option is Home. I there are a couple of places in Dubai that will perform this test. I can't remember the names, but will look it up and get back to you.

Be aware, though, that these tests aren't necessarily reliable. I have been doing a lot of work and research with food intolerances, and as an experiment, I submitted double blood samples for the same people, and the tests came back with completely different results!

The best way, IMO, to determine food intolerances is an exclusion, and then a rotation diet. Start by excluding, for about a week, the foods you eat most often, and see if you notice a difference. The most common intolerances are grains, especially ones containing gluten, dairy, nuts, chicken, and garlic.

If you don't notice a difference, then start rotating your food, i.e., don't eat the same food more than every 4 days. Keep a diary of what you are eating and and any symptoms, particularly emotional and mental. Basically anything that doesn't feel good, and you will be amazed at what can be linked to food

Food intolerances are rampant, and most people don't even know they have one because they don't relate their symptoms to their food, and they get so used to feeling tired, having poor sleep, low energy, depression, etc. that they think it is either normal, or that something else is causing it. 

Anyway, PM me if you'd like more info.

n


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like my post crossed with izzy's. But yeah, that's exactly my point - they aren't reliable. It's not just ALCAT, IMO it's all of them


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

By the way, found out today that the laboratory that did the ALCAT test in Dubai closed down... gee I wonder why


----------



## skymommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Nola is correct in stating that removal is the only true way to know but bare in mind that one needs to be gluten free for 6 months to for a true test. As per the specialist at St Paul's Hospital in Canada.


----------

